# Marsilea Quadrifolia/trimming



## Marauder (Apr 17, 2006)

I bought five pots of M. Quadrifolia several months ago and now it has nearlly covered the bottom of my 75g.

I have noticed that some leaves that are yellowing. Maybe about 1 out of 20 leaves are doing this. This looks terrible!

Normally yellowing plants is a sign of low N03 but that isn't the case here. There are no nutrient defficiencys in the tank. Is this plant in need of either substrate tabs or a good pruning?

What is the best way to prune this plant? When I grab some of the yellow leaves and pull, a whole bunch of it comes up since the runners are all inter twined.

Do I have to pull up the whole thing, tear it into smaller peices and replant?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Just curious....... How do you know that there are no nutrient defficiencies? It can be a bit hard to sort out sometimes......

Try removing individual stems with fine scissors.......?


----------



## Marauder (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't think I have a nutrient defficiency because there are no signs of it in any other plants in my tank. I have some fast growing stems too that I use as indicator plants; Stargrass, Ludwigia Repens, ect.

The M. Quadrifolia grows exceptionally fast even in near 100% shade. In fact, those plants that have crept into shaded areas don't have yellowing leaves that some of more thickly grown areas do.

Doesn't this also happen to Glosso? I've never tried Glosso but doesn't that need to be pulled up and replanted from time to time?

Snipping out individual leaves will take me hours and hours. Anyone have experiance with this plant?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Rapid growth in areas with intense lighting is a good recipe for nutrient deficiency. Slower growth in shaded areas would be expected to do better.


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

guaiac_boy said:


> Rapid growth in areas with intense lighting is a good recipe for nutrient deficiency. Slower growth in shaded areas would be expected to do better.


I second that. The only way to put this at rest is a nitrate test.

Snip the runners from the plant you are removing with the sissors, then remove the individual.


----------



## Marauder (Apr 17, 2006)

Here's my tank stats;

N03= 20ppm (Used a new Hagen test tonight)
Kh=14
GH=11
N04=0
C02=A lot.
PH=6.8
P04= 2-3ppm (guess-timate)
Temp=78
2.7 wpg (110CF +96watt NOF) 12on/12off. All bulbs less than 6 mos old.
Flourite substrate.
Been running for 2+ years with no major algea outbreaks.

I dose dry ferts. KN03, KH2P04, K2S04, and CSM+B. 

I dose the CSM+B 15ml 3x week. It's mixed at 1Tbls/250ml. 

The KN03 is mixed at 6tbls/500ml (.49ppm/ml) at 15ml 3x week.

The K2S04 is dosed at 2 tsp/week for 21ppm.(+ 5-7ppm from K in KN03)

The K2P04 is mixed at 3tbs/500ml (.24ppm/ml) and dosed at 8-10ml/week for about 2ppm total.

How can a N deficiency affect a plant that gets good light while NOT affecting a plant in shade?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I would just thin out the yellowing leaves, and perhaps put an NPK fert tab in the substrate under the clover.


----------



## Marauder (Apr 17, 2006)

Just an update.

I pulled up my M. Quadrifolia and discovered bunches of lead plant weights that I had used to hold the plant down for the intitial planting. I suspect that the yellowing leaves were due to the roots getting obstructed by them.

The whole fore-ground of M. Quadrifolia came up (and out) in two giant sheets!

The substrate was very uneven when originally planted and I wasn't real happy with it's appearance. I then pulled some of it apart and replanted it. The second time around will be much better.

Thanks for the advice!


----------

